# My new majestic angel



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I really like large angels, Cool personality! This guy wont be in the same tank as the emperor, too much of a chance of them fighting. Sorry about all the salt smears. Its my QT tank.
He's a 9 inch and damn near full grown.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I will say he does look quite majestic!


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Awesome man, I am thinking about picking up an Annularis...my Emp died (so did others) when my pump failed in my sump and my tank overflowed. That Majestic Angel is beautiful, I have never seen Angels fight but I bet its a nasty sight. Great pic, BTW.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Yummy


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome fish


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks all!!! Fredweezy its not a pretty sight. Angels can be down right mean. Plus they grunt. If you havent heard a large emp,bluface or majestic grunt then it will surprise you the first time ya do.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Both angels are pretty mean and if i was to geuss which one is meaner i would say the majestic is.
Normally the emps are more mean, Even that this one is mean enough i have never seen him grunt and try to tear into a picture like the majestic has. Well the emp looks meaner. LOL


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

aweseom fish raptor i cannot wait till i am ready to start angel shopping


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Go with live aquaria, Unless you see one at a lfs eating like a champ.
They should bullrush food.
Add him last, Any new fish could be thought of as a threat. 
Live aquaria is a great place to by angels, They q them and make sure they are fat and eating before they send out.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

both your angels look gorgouse


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Truly beautiful fish. This is why marines are the business.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Stunning!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

AWESOME PICKUP ALEX..

my second favorite angel..i luckLy had great success keeping both emp and majestic together( A FEW TIMES) without incident..but at a smaller size..keeep us updated on progress..


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i also have a emp and i was quick to learn how aggressive they become. I love the fish but he has been pushing around my more expensive fish so it's time to move him out.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> i also have a emp and i was quick to learn how aggressive they become. I love the fish but he has been pushing around my more expensive fish so it's time to move him out.


Awesome mix of fish right there...Annularis and an Emp...you are ballsy...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys! Pack my emp wouldent allow it. He is a hellraiser. I think they would have a smackdown. My emp was with a small majestic, and he wanted to beat the snot out of him. I found the maj on the floor, so i dunno if the emp chased him out of the tank, or a feak jumping accident.
Yeah fishfinder emps are relentless, and dont scare easily.
He was picking on a hippo tang the other day and i took the other end of the scraper and was trying to push him (Trying to intimidate him) and he was doing the fight dance with the rubber handle of the scraper.
Crazy! I did that to my big p's before and that would scare the crap out of them. Not this guy. LOL


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

that fish is bad ass raptor.
How much was it? 
Sorry if u stated the price already I didn't have time to read all the posts.
So it grunts as in makes a noise that's so cool.
Do any other fish (salt water) make noises like that?
I'd like to try it out.
Thanks.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Trillion you should add a couple years on your belt before trying to keep one,
They are an advanced fishkeepers fish. What i mean is they absolutly need clean and stabil water, and it has to have perfect oxigen levels in the water.
Plus these fish are too big for your tank and grow fast. They will die if you look at them wrong.
Take that as a warning, The small 1-2 inch emps and majestics will run you around 100 bucks, and have a bad rate of survival.
First let me see you keep a easy fish alive for a year before you keep the harder species like large angels. You can try a pygme angel they are easier, and heartier to keep.
You need a 6ft tank ATLEAST for 1 large angel like these, Bigger if you want more than one.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Trillion you should add a couple years on your belt before trying to keep one,
> They are an advanced fishkeepers fish. What i mean is they absolutly need clean and stabil water, and it has to have perfect oxigen levels in the water.
> Plus these fish are too big for your tank and grow fast. They will die if you look at them wrong.
> Take that as a warning, The small 1-2 inch emps and majestics will run you around 100 bucks, and have a bad rate of survival.
> ...


I agree with you 100% raptor. I would also like to add that these angel's are very subsesable to ich outbrakes if your water isn't matured and perfect. And a outbrake to a newbie can certanly lead to the death of all the fish in the tank. Ive kept fish for a very long time and i keep my water prem's all on the mark and i still had a minor outbrake when i first got the emp.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Thanks all!!! Fredweezy its not a pretty sight. Angels can be down right mean. Plus they grunt. If you havent heard a large emp,bluface or majestic grunt then it will surprise you the first time ya do.


Do dwarf angels like coral beauties grunt too? Is it just the large ones?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Man those angels are looking great my favorite is a Emp or queen both look too dam nice


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great addition to the tank!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

haitwun said:


> Thanks all!!! Fredweezy its not a pretty sight. Angels can be down right mean. Plus they grunt. If you havent heard a large emp,bluface or majestic grunt then it will surprise you the first time ya do.


Do dwarf angels like coral beauties grunt too? Is it just the large ones?
[/quote]

Dunno but i dont think they do. I believe only the big ones in the same family as the emps and majestics grunt.

Thanks all. Heres a nother shot of the big guy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

defianlty for the advance aquarist with a tank bigger then 100g. they require pristine water (as mention by raptor).angels tend to stop feeding if not properly taken care of.and no one whats to lose a beauitiful and also expensive fish..

and no smaller angels(flame,corals,pygmy angels) do not grunt.emps(loudest of the bunch,use to have a tank in my room..drove me nuts at times when he would have it out with queen),majestics and bluefaces.

btw-alex i have a koran angel that you must see...picture soon to come..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Kool pack look forward to the pics!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Raptor, I'm not even really into saltwater fish, but that one is absolutely gorgeous. I can't get over how fab his colors are. The picture itself is really good too







How big does that particular fish get?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

about 10 11 inches in the wild. This guy is around 9 inches so i doubt he will grow anymore than he is now in aquariums, But ya never know.
Thanks he is one of the brightest fish i have seen.
The emp could reach a potential of 16 inches but again i doubt it would in captivity.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok raptor ill get more expierence under my belt not to mention a hell of of a lot bigger tank too.

That was a really good pic to.
What r u a freakin photographer?

Later.
what size tank do u need for it to develop its own equilibrium?( my spelling is getting worse!)


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say if you have a small one nothing under a 6ft 130 gallon and thats pushng it. an 180 gallon tank for a full grown angel of this genus thats only one fish though if you mix the lesser violent ones you could mix them but nothing under a 8 ft tank with plenty of running room.
They are very hard to keep, Thats why i suggest you know all of what your dealing with before purchasing one.
They can be very mean and bully all of your fish around. They need a specialized diet and perfect water. One bad slip and its over for the fish, and your wallet will become lighter.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i want a saltwater tank now... lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Angels are awesome, but Centropyges and Pomacanthus ainto got nothin on Holacanthus Ciliaris


















Nicest fish on this planet in my opinion.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

It is a nice fish,but the niger trigger has a special place in my heart


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah danny they are nice but i would never put one in a reef tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Yeah danny they are nice but i would never put one in a reef tank.


Oh hell no! Then again, I wouldnt really trust any Angels in a reef. I like them in the FOWLR tanks anyway, they are as nice as the coral itself. We have a tank at my work, 1700 gallons, Queen and Emperor Angel...its awesome.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

fredweezy said:


> i also have a emp and i was quick to learn how aggressive they become. I love the fish but he has been pushing around my more expensive fish so it's time to move him out.


Awesome mix of fish right there...Annularis and an Emp...you are ballsy...








[/quote]

DROP DEAD GORGEOUS FISH MAN!!

ICEMAN!


----------

